# game warden in medina co.



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

The game warden was out in about flying over the county today in a helicopter!! radioing to his buddies were people were @ i am for doing there job but!! hovering over the person till his buddies came, 100' from the ground for a 1/2 hour !! i would like to see this done down south!! i wonder if the tickets they wrote today paid for the fuel in that thing!! thanks for spending my license dollers on this div. of wildlife. well at least i seen @12 deer today missed em all 8-10 togeter, 2 jumping @ 6' so i would miss :!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Medina county will do anything anywher for a buck. Dollar that is. They are money hungry.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they do that in southern ohio too. it's the best way to find hunters,especially traspassers. the G.W.'s know the HOTSPOTS for infractions from complaints.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

happened to us 2 weeks ago... state of ohio luftwaffe... 6 commandos


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If your legal you don't have anything to worry about-- RIGHT??  
No need to complain then.
It's sorta funny, people complain when they don't do their job, then complain when they do. 
Like I said if your legal you have nothing to worry about. I get checked almost every year, and I don't complain. It's so rewarding when you see them bust someone that's not legal.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I got checked this am at 7:00 am. I was legal and all was fine with the officer, but it did not do anything for my hunt and the scaring away of the deer while the officers were running their sirens, yelling for us to come out of the woods and walking around. I wish this would have occurred at midday and not ruin my morning hunt. The officer was able to track down my dad's cell # by checking his plates and called him while he was in the woods. They told dad to come out and talk to him. He said he was legal and would be out at noon. They said if he does not come out, his truck would be told. Dad came out and showed his written permission and all was well except for the hunting.
LindyRigger


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm all for the game wardens doing there jobs. I have never complained about being checked. In fact I welcome it, but the helicopters and sirens do sound a little extreme to me.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well now that is excessive I'll agree. Maybe someone called them to report people hunting w/o permission??
I know a few years ago that happened to us in Hocking Co. Some one called the ODNR and reported someone hunting w/o permission. Here it was the guy next to where we hunted, not on us but a few that walked in. We were checked and the one that didn't have got away. 
Sorry to hear that happened. I just wonder how they got a cell # by plates? I know my cell number isn't connected with the DOT so how could they get a cell number that way? Something not right there. They have to have another way to track a cell phone other than a licenses plate. Does your Dad use that as his home # or did he give it when he renewed his plates? Again something not right there. Had to be a lot more than they told you. I know if that were me I'd be checking on how they got the number and from whom.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion. I was trying to keep the story short. The officer called my dad's home # (from plate check I think) and talked to my mom and she gave them his cell #. I was laughing that when they talked to dad and wanted him to come out of the woods, that he said he will be out at noon.  Dad is getting bolder and bolder as he gets older.
LindyRigger


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Same problem at my son's place in Chipp lake.
His property butts up to the new park property.
They hover with the plane and run all deer off, then do not give tickets to lame excuss for being on park property.
Ruin a days hunt before it even gets started.
They need to do this with Waterfowl season in that area. Plenty of people shootin ducks off park property, but they wont do squat to stop that.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I was on private property and they told me they were going to tow my truck, if it was on the private property too, if I did not come out right then I say tow it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

like i said, they had 6 armed commandos after us, counting deer legs, pulling hides out of the trash (from butchering). questioning me as to why i did not keep the receipt from the store where i purchased my tag(s).... christ they were jerks to us.

whats even better... they didnt get to write a ticket


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds to me like they were doing their job. Like I said before, if your legal you have nothing to worry about do you. I see nothing you listed that would not be part of their job. 
Again, some complain if they do their job some complain when they don't. I guess other than one time in my 50 years of hunting I can;t say anything bad about them . They were doing what they are paid to do.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

L.K.... it is quite possible they got a call about you, not saying you did anything wrong, but others may have been jealous,or angry and dropped a dime on you ,or even by mistaken identity. i dont mind them doing their job. once i had one thatsearched my waders looking for lead shot,while i was in them???


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I have never had an incident with an ODW officer but I have had conversations with two different ones. Both times I found them to be very standoffish and rude. The county sherriff I talk to on occasion has a lot more communication skill than those two combined. 

I get the whole "they have to do their job" thing but come on. If I only had one or two days to hunt and they ruined one with SWAT raid I would be HOT!! And if they towed my truck from private property because I didn't answer my phone I'd be even more HOT!!

I have a lot of respect for the law and lawmen. Incidents like those posted here make me angry. BTW-Littleking, sounds like you handled that just right.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

That was to extreme.They should just mark your location and then try to make contact on the ground.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree with all of you. It is great that they are doing their job, but I have a hard time excepting the fact that they would mess with someones hunt. I hunt in Holmes County and the game warden is awesome. We didn't run into him this year, but in the past he would be parked at our trucks waiting for us to come out at lunch. I respect the fact that he wouldn't go out of his way to search for us on our property. I would be extremely angry if that would have happened to me this weekend. Sounds like he went way out of his way to check you and in the process created enough commotion to ruin your hunts. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

We were checked on opening day of gun week at CC. The park ranger wanted to know why we were arriving at our vehicles so late. We told him that we were unloaded at XXX time, but the late time was from walking out. He was fine with that because we knew the exact time to stop hunting. He checked our gun, and was on his way. 
This Saturday morning 12/16 they had a helicopter flying around the park also.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

For several years the guys that hunted the property next to where we hunted would call the DNR on opening morning and complain that we were on his property and the ajoining stone quarry property which we never were. The Game Warden came and checked us every opening day for 4 years walking all of our woods for us. Well he did not come this year I think he is getting to figure out the others plot. Yesterday some one came up to me while hunting a woods near my home and said I had better leave as the game warden was called by him, I asked him to stay also as I know he is not the land owner and I have permission to be there, he jumped in his car and fled the scene.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

My son and I were hunting a nearby property with permission when the game warden and the guy who called him were waiting at the truck.I wasnt able to hunt that evening but my son did and they started asking questions when my son said we had permission and showed it the guy who called who wasnt the land-owner said there was no-way it was legit I was called.I went to the location and knew the game warden from teaching archery classes at boy scout camp he asked me about the permission and when I told him he said ok no problem I inquired about what he was going to do to the guy who called this in and wasted his time as well as the fact that he wasnt the land owner he said I guess there isnt anything I can do.I think the warden should have asked in the first place if this guy was the landowner or not.WHATEVER.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A buddy of mine owns 80 acres down by the Wayne. During gun week, he had eight guys with him doing some drives on the property. The Game warden pulls up the dirt road driveway just as they are getting to the trucks parked in front of his cabin. The Warden asks everyone for permission slips. My buddy says it's ok, he is the property owner. The Warden tells him the law is that everyone must have written permission, and if each hunter can't provide him with a written permission slip, they will be cited for hunting without permission. My buddy pleaded his case, and let the Warden know what BS he thought it was. These were all his friends, on his property, and hunting with him. The Warden didn't buy it, and wrote each of the seven guys a citation.

Then, get this. To make matters worse, he than asked my buddy for his hunting license. My buddy said he had to get it out of his truck. The Warden asked him if he had just hunted without it. My buddy said no, that he was hunting his own property, and that his license was on the dashboard of his truck, parked right there. The Warden said he had to have it on him at all times, no matter where he was hunting, and wrote my buddy a $180 citation.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope all these guys went to court, they may have a chance for it to be thrown out. Not having written permission, may be a little ify. The law clearly states must have written permission on you at all times. I totally agree it's BS but I dought if the court would rule against the GW. Your buddys would be thrown out due to the fact he owns the land they were on. That GW had way to much time on his hands.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if circumstances were as you stated,your buddy should beat charges because landowners are not required to have a license to hunt their own land.i would think his buddies would have a possible chance if they were all together in his presence and he vouched.
i'm not positive how much the courts or odnr would stick to the letter of the law,but in my opinion,his word should be as good as a piece of paper.had he not been with them,that would be a different story.
i do think that sometimes "technicalities" get in the way of common sense.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> sometimes "technicalities" get in the way of common sense.


Yes I agree. I wonder if that was'nt just someone wanting to either be a hard arse or someone wanted some increased state revenue.


----------

